# New Air Compressor Tank Design



## cjbridgman (2 mo ago)

Has anyone seen this type of compressor before?
Youtube video:


----------



## sledman8002002 (Jan 28, 2021)

No, I havent. I like the concept, however I would of liked to see him also using a 1/2" impact and/or a die grinder. For the average home user I think it'd work out fine.


----------

